
Launch HN: Delete all you negative tweet - seyioluwasade
https://www.goodtweep.com/
======
MivLives
Your social links at the bottom don't point to anything.

------
zzo38computer
You misspelled "sentence".

------
HNLurker2
Counter product:

Internet Archive for tweets.

